# Merry Christmas



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

To everyone on haytalk, enjoy the next few days with family and friends, safe travels if you are going out, and best wishes leading into 2018. Ray


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Couldn't agree more. Merry Christmas!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

The older I get, the more it means. Merry Christmas and God Bless each of you.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Lovely white Christmas here in northern Indiana at the inlaws... Keira got some experience cleaning the snow off the van for the first time so we could go to town...









Wasn't very nice driving around in it last night looking for last minute grocery requirements...

Merry Christmas everyone, and here's to a safe and prosperous 2018...

Later! OL J R


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Merry Christmas, it has been a cold one here in Central Wyoming. I really could do without the snow.


----------

